# Erfahrungsbericht zu atvise-HMI



## cas

Hallo,

ich habe hier die Software atvise (Web-HMI) installiert auf einer CX9000.

Funktioniert sehr gut !

Falls Fragen sind, einfach fragen 

MfG CAS


----------



## Spooner

Hi,

hast du vielleicht einen Vergleich zu anderen Systemen (WinCC, PCS7,PVSS,
Freelance,InTouch) ?
Hast du es schon mal an S7 angebunden? Bin gerade bei der Auswahl von einem Leitsystem, daher würde es mich interessieren. Es soll ein Server/Client System mit Datenbank werden. Wie gut ist denn die Datenauswertung und das Trending?

mfG Spooner


----------



## cas

Hallo,

also ich habe diese ...ADSMI2... Version.
Diese hat den Vorteil das diese ohne Datenbank auskommt und auf einer einer CX9000 CE läuft.
Außerdem kann diese Visu auch auf andere CXn zugreifen. Das kann ja die normale BEckhoff-Visu nicht. Allerdings muß dazu auch eine Lizenz auf´der anderen CX sein.
Die Reaktionszeit ist super (eigentlich unverzögert). Importiert werden die Variablen, genau wie bei meiner Visu, mittels Mausklick, 5-10 Sekunden warten und fertig. Auch Strukturen werden erkannt. Programmierung erfolgt dann mittels Variablennamen.
Ich kenne nur die Visualierungen von Intouch, TAC, Andover Control, Continuum und Codesys und K&P. Kann man aber überhaupt nicht vergleichen. Allerdings ist die vielfalt der Möglich ernorm. Bestimmt Faktor 1000 wie die Codesys.
Diese Webvisu hier ist sehr einfach und entsprechend günstig. Hat man allerdings viele SPSn (10 Stück), wirds schnell teuer, da man ja für jede SPS eine Lizenz braucht.
Ich habe 4 SPS, 4 Lizenzen und bin ca. bei 20 % der kosten einer "richtigen" Visu.
PS: unbegrenzte Anzahl Variablen und unbegrenzte Anzahl Clients. Sehr schön...
Bis dann...

CAS


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Was kostet es den?
Und hast du mal einen Link.


----------



## cas

280 netto je lizenz

http://www.atvise.com/en/company

MfG CAS


----------



## Spooner

Hi,

danke für deine Antwort. Das die extrem günstig sind hab ich schon gehört. 
Wie ist das System denn mit Intouch zu vergleichen? Das läuft jetzt bei uns im Werk. Wenn ich aber andere Systeme sehe, ist Intouch in der Entwicklung stehen geblieben. Die Systeme liegen tilweise so weit auseinander, das man sie technisch schon fast nicht mehr vergleichen kann.
Daher bleiben nicht viele übrig. Wenn ich dann noch die ganzen Ansprüche der Bediener berücksichtige, werden es noch mal weniger.
Kannst du nur einzelne Variablen von der S7 übergeben oder auch ganze DBs auf einmal? Das geht z.B. bei automationX. Das geht auch nach Symbolik. Wenn sich die Adresse im DB ändert, aber das Symbol beibehalten wird, bei z.B. nachträglichen Änderungen, interessiert es das SCADA System überhaupt nicht und es funktioniert weiter.
Wie ist denn von atvise das Trending oder die Datenauswertung in z.B. Berichten?

Gruß


----------



## cas

in dieser adsmi2 version gibt es das nicht

brauchte ich auch nicht, zum glück.

MfG CAS


----------



## motschy

Hi,

"Wie ist denn von *atvise* das Trending oder die Datenauswertung in z.B. Berichten?"

Könnte man das nicht mit einem übergeordneten System Lösen auf dem z.b ACRON zum Einsatz kommt? Hat diesebezüglich schon jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können?

Gruß, motschy


Acron:
http://www.videc.info/de/produkte/acron-der-anlagenchronist?gclid=CNnlwOXLm6gCFcMl3god7nraIA


----------



## cas

hallo,
bin mir da nicht 100%ig sicher, aber in dieser ads-version für Beckhoff gibt es sowas glaub ich nicht aber...

es gibt bei advise einer serverversion, so wie die meißten Systeme aufgebaut sind. da kann man trending, Aufzeichnung usw machen.

MfG CAS

Einfach mal dort anrufen. Die geben gerne Auskunft. Der Entwickler selber ist aber nicht so zu empfehlen. Lieber den Verkäufer nehmen.


----------



## damiche

Hallo cas,

ich würd gern das Thema nochmal aufgreifen. 
Momentan kämpfe ich mit einer CX9001 unter Windows CE und Atvise Web MI.
Es scheint, als würde der Speicherplatz auf der CX nicht ausreichen.

Kann es sein, dass hier die CX mit der Compact-Flash-Speichererweiterung nötig ist?

Danke im voraus.
Gruß
Michi


----------



## furdschul

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hab auch ein kleines großes Problem zum Thema webMI2ADS im Zusammenhang mit Beckhoff.

Ich kann bereits über den Browser auf die CX zugreifen und meine Visu steuern. Es funktioniert auch alles. Das Problem ist jetzt nur, dass es sporadisch Verbindungsabbrüche gibt. Der Browser meldet also plötzlich eine Fehlermeldung, ich kann nicht mehr auf die Visu zugreifen und nach 3-4 automatischen Wiederverbindungsversuchen bin ich wieder auf der Visu und kann weiter arbeiten. 
Seltsam ist auch, dass meine Hardware mit der letzten Einstellung weiter läuft. Wenn ich einen zweiten PC über einen Switch noch an die CX hänge und zwei Browser gleichzeitig offen habe, kommt die Fehlermeldung nur bei einem während der andere wie gewohnt weiter steuern kann.

Hat jemand von euch bereits die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht und wie ist er weiter vorgegangen?

Danke schonmal!
Gruß
Marco


----------



## damiche

Hallo Marco,

welche CX verwendest du?
Könnte es evtl. ein Timeout-Problem sein? Wie hoch ist die CPU-Auslastung der CX?

Ich wollte die Atvise Visu auf meiner CX9001 installieren - bin aber gar nicht so weit gekommen, weil der Speicherplatz anscheinend nicht ausreicht.

Viele Grüße
Michi


----------



## furdschul

Hallo Michi,

ich verwende die CX 1020-0121 mit Windows Embedded Standard.
Ein Timeout-Problem hab ich auch schon in Betracht gezogen, allerdings werden auf meiner Visu laufend Füllstände aktualisiert. Außerdem ist es mir ja auch schon während dem Herumklicken passiert.

Ich häng dir mal einen Screenshot an, da siehst du den Fehler und nebenbei die Auslastung der CX.




Gruß 
Marco


----------



## j_poool

Hallo Cas und Freunde
da ich sonst keine andere Antworten bezüglich Atvise finde muss ich dieses alte Thema wieder aufrufen, hoffentlich ist noch jemand ab und zu mal online 

Ich wollte jetzt meine zukünftige Projekte mit Atvise WebMI2ADS und Beckhoff erstellen
Zu meine Frage.. wie kann ich die erstellte Datentypen im Atvise builder importieren?
Muss man im Twincat, oder auf dem CX irgendwelche Zusatzeinstellungen vornehmen?
Muss man auf dem CX ein WebMI2ADS Lizenz installieren?

Vielen Dank


----------



## assindia

j_poool schrieb:


> Hallo Cas und Freunde
> da ich sonst keine andere Antworten bezüglich Atvise finde muss ich dieses alte Thema wieder aufrufen, hoffentlich ist noch jemand ab und zu mal online
> 
> Ich wollte jetzt meine zukünftige Projekte mit Atvise WebMI2ADS und Beckhoff erstellen
> Zu meine Frage.. wie kann ich die erstellte Datentypen im Atvise builder importieren?
> Muss man im Twincat, oder auf dem CX irgendwelche Zusatzeinstellungen vornehmen?
> Muss man auf dem CX ein WebMI2ADS Lizenz installieren?
> 
> Vielen Dank



Hallo, 

1) zu deiner Frage ob man auf dem CX irgendwelche Zusatzeinstellungen vornehmen muss, laut Hotline muss das nicht gemacht werden. Man installiert einfach das Tool auf dem CX und es sollen einem dann wohl alle Variablen angezeigt werden die du mit deiner Visu verbinden kannst. 
(Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr   Hab es selber nur von der Hotline)

2) WebMI2ADS funktioniert (ebenfalls nur laut Hotline) nur mit Lizenz es gibt für ein Produkt in dem Preissegment keine Demo. 


Jetzt habe ich allerdings noch eine Frage, wo mir jeder Hersteller natürlich sein Produkt empfohlen hat. ^^

Wie sieht es mit der Rechungleistung aus? Die Visu läuft ja sowohl bei TwinCAT TS1800-0030 PLC-HMI-CE als auch bei webMI2ADS auf dem Controller. Da diese Geräte ja nicht unbedingt für Visualizierungen ausgelegt sind, gibt es da vielleicht eine Empfehlung, welches Tool dem Controller nicht so viel abverlangt. Ich benutze einen CX9020 und würde gerne webMI2ADS benutzen, da ich die Objekte bei dem atvise builder ansprechnder finde. 

Bedankt im Vorraus.


----------



## j_poool

Hallo assindia
Ich hab auch in meine zukünftige Projekte gedacht die CX9020 einzusetzen, hab jetzt mein erstes Projekt noch nicht gestartet, da kann ich leider nicht sagen wie es mit der Rechenleistung aussieht...
Die WebMI2ADS läuft anscheinend auch auf CX9000, von mir aus wird man da nur 1 Display erstellen können und sehr begrenzt an Variablen darstellung....


----------



## cas

Hallo hier CAS....

also die Visu von atvise läuft auch ohne Lizenz auf der SPS, aber..... nach jedem Seitenwechsel kommt die Meldung, dass die Lizenz fehlt. Als Privatmann kann man damit vielleicht noch leben.

Gut ist dieser Umstand, da mann im Vorfeld die Funktionalität ausprobieren kann. Wenn dann alles passt, kann man das ein Lizenzfile einspielen.

Soweit ich weis, ist die Visu von atvise wesentlich anspruchsloser (CPU-Leistung) als die Web-HMI. Außerdem können mehre Clients gleichzeitig verschiedene Seiten ansehen, dass bei der Web-HMI nicht geht.

Das wars...

LG CAS


----------



## j_poool

Hallo CAS


> also die Visu von atvise läuft auch ohne Lizenz auf der SPS


Wie schaffst du das? Das wäre sicherlich super
Ich bin beim 1. Atvise Projekt somit hab ich nocht nicht viele Erfahrungen gesammelt

-Beim WebMi2ADS steht in der Beschreibung dass bevor WebMI2ADS startet, einen Private key erstellen muss
Wie macht man das? Mit openssl hab ich auch keine Ahnung



-Beim Variablen import werden alle Variablen importiert. Diese kann man mit Kommentar (* ~(ATVISE:1 *) begrenzen.
Wo und wie kann ich diese Funktion einstellen?


Vielen Dank


----------



## cas

Hallo,

einfach die Exe auf die SPS und in der Startups-Sequenz von Windows starten.

HAb schon länger nicht mit der WebMiADS gearbeitet,  hab somit keine Antwort auf das Importieren von markierten Variablen.

Das mit dem private Key hab ich noch nie gesehen... evtl. mal bei Vitec anrufen.

LG CAS


----------



## Stoffel1986

Hallo zusammen,

ich interessiere mich für die WebVisu von Atvise. Hab bisher mit der Web Visu von Beckhoff experimentiert, aber das ist schr...!
Könnte mir jemand einen Überblick geben was man von atvise benötigt und was ich auf meinem CX installieren muss. Wie müssen die Variablen deklariert werden etc.?
Bin noch unerfahren bzgl. dem Thema Webvisu.
Wäre super wenn mir jemand Infos geben kann.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## j_poool

Hallo Stoffel
Hab jetzt selber ein paar Erfahrungen mit Atvise WebMI2ADS Visu gesammelt.
Schau dir das mal an.
Für die Variablendeklaration würde ich vorschlagen du legst diese alle in ein Struct und ruft du diese Global auf (als Array oder auch nicht...)


----------



## slaud

Wollte den demo server bei mir aufsetzten und bekomme nur die fehlermeldung, hat jemand ein ähnliches problem?

2016-01-27 20:08:11.307 webmi root       : C:\webMI2ADS\webMI2ADS
2016-01-27 20:08:11.307 tpy file         : C:\TwinCAT\3.1\Boot\Plc\Port_851.tpy
2016-01-27 20:08:11.307 data directory   : C:\webMI2ADS\webMI2ADS\data
2016-01-27 20:08:11.307 variables        : all
2016-01-27 20:08:11.307 login method     : form based
2016-01-27 20:08:11.307 http port        : 80 (IP address: all)
2016-01-27 20:08:11.307 https port       : 443 (IP address: all)
2016-01-27 20:08:11.317 AMS Net Id       : 10.0.0.27.1.1
2016-01-27 20:08:11.317 AMS port         : 801
2016-01-27 20:08:11.317 ADS timeout      : 5000 ms
2016-01-27 20:08:11.317 poll after       : 400 items
2016-01-27 20:08:11.317 max publish queue: 2048 items
2016-01-27 20:08:11.317 max sessions     : 128
2016-01-27 20:08:11.317 max subscr items : 8192
2016-01-27 20:08:11.317 file 'webMI_cert.pem' not found, SSL not available
2016-01-27 20:08:11.317 file 'webMI_private_key.der' not found, using temporary RSA key
2016-01-27 20:08:11.493 startup finished
2016-01-27 20:08:11.493 error 6 reading PLC state, no communication, trying again later
2016-01-27 20:08:11.650 write problem: -1, 10054
2016-01-27 20:08:12.013 Tearing session 00000001 down
2016-01-27 20:08:18.130 Tearing session 00000002 down
2016-01-27 20:08:24.128 Tearing session 00000003 down
2016-01-27 20:08:30.008 Tearing session 00000004 down
2016-01-27 20:08:36.079 Tearing session 00000005 down
2016-01-27 20:08:42.091 Tearing session 00000006 down
2016-01-27 20:08:48.132 Tearing session 00000007 down
2016-01-27 20:08:54.024 Tearing session 00000008 down
2016-01-27 20:09:01.072 Tearing session 00000009 down
2016-01-27 20:09:08.002 Tearing session 0000000a down
2016-01-27 20:09:15.043 Tearing session 0000000b down
2016-01-27 20:09:23.071 Tearing session 0000000c down


----------



## chris1280

Hallo aus Tirol
Bin gerade dabei eine Atvise Visu mit Atvise zu erstellen. Ich greife dabei auf ein bestehendes InTouch System ein bzw zu. Die Adressen der Aktoren und Sensoren sind in Wörtern definiert. Jedes einzelne Bit im Wort hat eine Funktion (zb. Agg gestört, in Betrieb, Hand, Auto...) hat sich jemand schon mal beschäftigt mit Atvise einzelne Bits in Wörtern zu schreiben und zu lesen ?

Wäre über jeden noch so kleinen Tip dankbar


----------



## cas

Hallo,

also ich mache das fast nur mit den bits.
Nur noch Analogwerte gehen als eigene Variable über den bus.

Ich arbeite übrigens nur noch mit den Objekt-Typen (die grauen Kästen unten im Builder). Das spart enorm viel Zeit und sorgt für fehlerfreies Arbeiten.

Um die Bits auszuwerten musst du in der Animation unter "Formel" das entsprechende Bit aus der Variable maskieren und kannst dann mit dem maskierten Wert weiterarbeiten.
Schreiben mach ich auf diese weise nicht nicht. Eher lege ich eine "Schreibvariable" an z.B. als 16INT und habe dann einen FB, der je nach Wert eine Aktion auslöst und die Variable zurücksetzt. Funzt prima...

Arbeite mit Objekt-Typen und das Ergebnis wird toll werden.

MfG CAS


----------



## controlmyhome

cas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe hier die Software atvise (Web-HMI) installiert auf einer CX9000.
> 
> Funktioniert sehr gut !
> 
> Falls Fragen sind, einfach fragen
> 
> MfG CAS



Hallo,

inzwischen stehe ich unmittelbar vor demKauf einer Lizenz und habe tatsächlich eine riesige Menge an Fragen.

Zum Beispiel da du schreibst:



> installiert auf einer CX9000



Wie und was installiert man auf einer CX1030?

Auf dem Laptop das zur Programmierung der Visu hergenommen wird, wird die gleiche Software installiert?

Die Atvise Doku finde ich wenig hilfreich...

EDIT:

Ein Tutorial wäre natürlich super.


----------



## GFI

Hallo,

wir benutzen atvise als SCADA - System, was möchtest Du den machen?

Tip: Es gibt auf youtube Tutorials.

Gruß  GFI


----------



## controlmyhome

> was möchtest Du den machen?



Ich möchte per Android Tablet meine Rolläden, Gartenbeleuchtung, Heizungsfunktionen, etc. bedienen.

Ob das ein SCADA System wird, ist oder sein sollte , kann ich überhaupt nicht beurteilen. Ich bin Maschinenbeuingenieur - kein Programmierer.

Die Tutorials habe ich teils schon gesehen.

Da heisst es dann  "lizenzieren sie nach erfolgter Installation..."

Na toll - und wie installiere ich was auf der CX1030? Das Ding hat kein CD Laufwerk...

Kann ich atvise auf USB Stick downloaden und dann quasi eine setup.exe ausführen?

Dann den Lizenzschlüssel manuell eintragen den ndie CX1030 kriegt keinen Internetzugang. Klappt das so?


----------



## phoenix_83

Hallo, 

schön, dass das Thema wieder aufgegriffen wird.

Die Web-Oberfläche bekomme ich zum laufen und ein Display konnte ich in der Demo-Version auch anlegen und auf die CX9020 übertragen. Das ganze kann ich auch über den Browser aufrufen. 

Leider kann ich keine Variablen einbinden. Immer wenn ich im atvise builder versuche die Variablen zu importieren bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: 



Ich verzweifel langsam, aber wie lassen sich die Variablen so verknüpfen, dass ich sie im atvise builder nutzen kann?

Ich hoffe, hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## controlmyhome

So, ich habe nun eine Lizenz atvise webMI2ADS geordert.

Da ich wie erwähnt die Installationsanleitung vermisse, wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn sich hier jemand dazu äußern könnte.


Meine Beckhoff CPU ist eine CX1030 mit Windows Embedded Standart. Hier muss wohl das webMI2ADS Tool installiert werden. Aber wie? Die CX hat kein CD-Rom...

Programmiert werden soll die Visu auf einem Laptop. Ich nehme an, auf letzterem wird dann der atvise Builder installiert.


----------



## j_poool

Hier findest du alles was du brauchst....
https://www.atvise.com/en/component/phocadownload/category/76-webmi2ads


----------



## controlmyhome

Danke für den Link!

Von Windows Embedded Standart ist dort nicht explizit die Rede.

Funktioniert das trotzdem?


----------



## j_poool

Unter C://inetpub/ftproot kopiert du den WebMI2ADS file
Unter Autostart kanns du dann die WebMI2ADS.exe Datei starten
Folge Anweisungen auf pdf Seite 6:

Windows XP/7:  
  Open the Computer Management Console 
  Navigate to Services and Applications -> Internet Information Services -> Web Sites 
  Open the context menu of "Default Web Site" and select "Stop"


----------



## j_poool

...wenn du die SCADA installieren willst, muss du nur die Project console installieren


----------



## phoenix_83

Hallo, ich melde mich nochmal...

hat denn keiner einen Tipp für mich, wie ich die Variablen vom CX9020 im atvise Builder importieren kann? Müssen die Variablen irgendwie besonders deklariert werden? 

Leider komme ich nicht weiter und wäre für einen Hinweis sehr dankbar.


----------



## j_poool

zB.





Ob die Variablen auf dein CX richtig angelegt sind kannst du im Browser mit http:// - IP Adresse - / datavariables.xml prüfen.
Weiteres kannst du mit http:// - IP Adresse - /status.htm den Status der WebMI2ADS prüfen.
Hoffe ist alles klar


----------



## phoenix_83

Hallo j_poool,

Danke für die Antwort. Die Einstellungen in den Optionen nach deinem ersten Bild fehlten mir schonmal. Das hab ich jetzt eingestellt. 

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, müssen die Variablen in einem Struct deklariert werden. Ist das richtig so?



wenn ich dann die datavariables.xml prüfe, erscheint folgendes Bild:


Der Status sieht wie folgt aus:


und im Atvise builder kommt immer noch die Fehlermeldung:



anscheinend ist mir leider noch nicht alles klar ;-) Stehe noch immer auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## Fakrae

Ich habe zwar einen CX5130 mit emb std 7, aber bei mir musste atvise noch in der Firewall freigeschaltet und auf port 80 gemappt werden.


----------



## j_poool

@phoenix_83
Läuft TwinCat auf dein CX?
Kann selber nicht sagen wieso diese Fehlermeldung kommt. 
Auf ein CX9020 hängt das von mir aus nicht an den Firewall.


----------



## phoenix_83

Hallo und danke für die Antworten.

Zu einer Firewall auf dem CX hab ich jetzt so nichts gefunden. 

Mein Automatisierungsprojekt läuft fehlerfrei auf dem CX und sämtliche Änderungen werden übernommen. 

Es scheint, als ob jetzt zumindest die datavariables.xml auf dem CX erstellt wird:


Sie hat jedoch leider keinen Inhalt, daher die Fehlermeldung im Browser. Hab das Programm schon gefühlt 1000 mal neu auf den CX hochgeladen, leider ohne Erfolg.

Vielleicht hat noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Fakrae

Aber die TPY-Datei hat Twincat erzeugt?


----------



## phoenix_83

Hallo Fakrae,

wenn du die tpy-Datei meinst, die man im System Manager einlesen muss, um die Variablen zu verknüpfen, dann ja. 
Wenn du eine andere meinst, dann weiß ich nicht wo ich die finden sollte. 

Muss auf dem CX irgendwas besonderes eingestellt werden, was ich übersehen habe? Dachte nicht, dass das so schwer sein könnte. Das hat sich in der Theorie einfacher angehört als es ist...


----------



## j_poool

Versuch noch unter Optionen - Twincat - Symbolbeschreibung als Datei herunterladen zu aktivieren


----------



## phoenix_83

Hallo j-poool,

das scheint die Einstellung gewesen zu sein, die mir noch zu meinem Glück fehlte. 

Jetzt hat es geklappt und die datavariables.xml ist nun mit allen Variablen gefüllt und lässt sich im Atvise builder auch einlesen.

Vielen Dank für eure super Unterstützung. :TOOL:

Werde jetzt mal versuchen meine Visu aufzubauen und bin mir sicher, dass sich dann die ein oder andere Frage ergeben könnte


----------



## Stevilz

Hallo zusammen!

Habe auf einer CX9020 das Webmi2ads laufen. Installation, Variablen auslesen, Displays einspielen hat alles wunderbar geklappt. Jedoch kam es immer wieder zu Verbindungsunterbrechungen beim Zugriff über den Webbrowser. 
Was auch auffällt ist das das Verhalten von Browser zu Browser Unterschiedlich ist - chrome läuft noch halbwegs stabil.
Übers Handy/Tablet geht's grottig schlecht.
Nach Rücksprache mit dem Support schickte er mir diese Anweisung:
"Wenn es sich um den atvise Errorscreen handelt müssen Sie bitte „nur“ den keepalive interwall und das requesttimeout höher stellen.

è  Im webmicfg.js (befindet sich in den Ressourcen) das data.requesttimeout und das data.keepaliveinterval höher stellen."

Gesagt, getan - hat nichts geholfen 

Meine Frage: hat jemand einen Tipp was ich noch testen kann?

Sg Steve


----------



## Fakrae

Stevilz schrieb:


> Habe auf einer CX9020 das Webmi2ads laufen. Installation, Variablen auslesen, Displays einspielen hat alles wunderbar geklappt. Jedoch kam es immer wieder zu Verbindungsunterbrechungen beim Zugriff über den Webbrowser. [...]


Selbes Problem hier, mit einem CX5130. Das aktivieren einer Lizenz (also nicht mehr der Demo-Betrieb) hat es etwas verbessert (statt 30sek Intervalle jetzt ~30min).
Der Browser direkt auf dem Gerät läuft gefühlt stabiler, hat aber trotzdem Aussetzer.


----------



## cas

...sowas hatten wir auch mal. Lag aber daran, das ein Anderer Netzwerkteilnehmer die gleiche IP hatte. 
Teste das ganze mal ohne sonstige Netzwerkteilnehmer, sozusagen Peer2Peer.
Eventuell mal die CPU-Last der SPS anzeigen lassen. Atvise ist super


VG CAS


----------



## Stevilz

Hallo zusammen,

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!
@Fakrae: Die Lizenz war auch die erste Aussage vom Vertrieb -> jedoch bewirkt das lizenzieren nur dass beim öffnen eines Displays nicht immer der Demomodus bestätigt werden muss. 
@cas: Am Netzwerk liegt es definitiv nicht, hab ich schon gecheckt!

Kleine Info zu meiner Anlage:
Ich nutze Atvise für die Visualisierung meiner Heimautomation welche auf einer CX9020 läuft und sämtliche Funktionen für Licht, Jalousien, Heizung, etc. übernimmt.
Den Zugriff auf die Page nutze ich via WLAN.
Aktuell arbeite ich mit der Version 3.2.0

Nach einigen Telefonaten und Support via Fernzugriff mit der Firma Atvise haben wir folgendes herausgefunden:

-  Laut Support kam das Abstürzen der Website daher das ein eingeblendeter Datenpunkt (MW Raumfeuchte) zu viele Wertänderungen (aufgrund der hohen Kommastellen - sichtbar in der
   Konsole des Browsers) hatte. Dieser wurde in der PLC-Control gekürzt und anschließend lief die Website stabil.
   Unerklärlich ist für mich jedoch immer noch das bei einem Bekannten von mir die Webpage, dieser arbeitet mit der älteren Version von Atvise 2.5 und hat rund 20 Werte auf einer Webpage
   eingeblendet welche sich im Millisekundenbereich ändern, stabil läuft -> seitens Beckhoff gab es hierfür auch keine Erklärung dafür.

- Da die Visu nun endlich ausführlich getestet werden konnte sind weitere Probleme aufgefallen:
  1. Bedienung über Windows PC: Die Bedienung der Webpage ist von Browser zu Browser unterschiedlich. Die besten Erfahrungen konnten mit Chrome im Inkognitomodus gemacht werden.
      Hier ist die Bedienung nur bedingt möglich. D.h. wird ein Lichtkreis geschalten bleibt dieser hängen bzw. dimmt der Lichtkreis einfach  weiter. Nach nährerer Betrachtung habe ich
      herausgefunden das der  "Mousedown" bzw. "Mouseup" Befehl beim Drücken des Tasters  teilweise nicht in der PLC-Control angekommen ist. Seitens Support kam  der Vorschlag einen
      automatischen Timeout für den Abwurf des Befehls in  die Skript einzuprogrammieren. Dies führte zu einer wesentlichen Verbesserung der Bedienung. Tastbefehle für Ein/Aus, Switchdimm
      Befehle zum dimmen von Lichtkreisen funktionieren ebenso sehr gut.

  2. Bedienung über mobiles Endgerät (Handy, Tablet): Die Bedienung der Webpage wurde auf Android und iOS getestet. Hier ist die Bedienung nur bedingt möglich. D.h. wird ein Lichtkreis
      geschalten bleibt dieser hängen bzw. dimmt der Lichtkreis einfach  weiter. Hier hat die Anpassung im Skript keine wesentliche Verbesserung gebracht.

Seitens der Firma Ativse gab es hierfür keine Erklärung und auch keinen Workaround -> bzw. ich warte noch auf Infos 

Vielleicht hat jemand von euch noch einen Tip was ich testen kann.

Vielen Dank und noch einen schönen Sonntag!

Sg Steve


----------



## cas

danke für die Rückmeldung, sehr Interessant.

VG CAS


----------



## Caporeira

cas schrieb:


> 280 netto je lizenz
> 
> http://www.atvise.com/en/company
> 
> MfG CAS



Ist es immer so ?


----------



## Caporeira

Wie hast du Lizenz für Atvise gekauft ?
Ich schreibe immer Mail mit Fragen wie viel und wir kann ich der Lizenz kaufen, und immer kein Antwort [emoji17]

Kannst du mir zeigen wie schaut es aus (Home Automatisierung) ? Ich bin sehr gespannt !

PS. Gibt es ein Demo Atvise damit ich atvise üben/ausprobieren kann ?


----------



## alexh79

An welche Email-Adresse wendest Du Dich denn? Normalerweise gibt es immer sehr schnell eine Rückmeldung! Bei Registrierung auf atvise.com kann eine Demo-Version für 30 Tage installiert werden.


----------



## Caporeira

Ich wende mich an info@certec.at und über Kontaktformular.

TAPATALK


----------

